# Learn how To Make Modified Windows



## ashish_patel (Jan 8, 2008)

It is really amazing yu go to bed and say to yourself would love to do something like making a self running CD/DVD
And you wake up come on line and find
WOW
Thanks man rippa
Of to make my cd 
Oh my other wish
A self running XP for pc's that nned xp reinstalled over the top of a crook one
May be in this tutorial 
Hoping !!!!!


Have you ever wanted a Windows CD that would install Windows by automatically putting in your name, product key, timezone and regional settings? And have it merged with the latest Service Pack to save time? Followed by silently installing all your favourite applications along with DirectX 9.0c, .Net Framework 2.0 and then all the required hotfixes, updated drivers, tweaks, and a readily patched UXTheme without any user interaction whatsoever? Then this guide will show you how you can do just that!

Through the course of this guide, you will create a CD/DVD that does all the installing for you. The CD/DVD will be fully updated with the latest hotfixes, and install all your programs for you.

This guide has been broken up into three parts: Beginner, Intermediate, Advanced. It has been done so, to help you understand what you're doing and not to get over your head too fast. There are pages upon pages of information on this subject, and this guide only covers the tip of the iceberg.

The Beginner portion will cover the updating of your CD/DVD, along with automating setup itself

The Intermediate portion covers adding Drivers and Applications to your CD/DVD, as well as User creation and other little tidbits.

The Advanced section is where it gets really fun. We'll customize the look and feel of your setup, as well as add hacked files to remove the limits put upon the system.

I must strongly suggest that you adhere to the sections untill you feel you have completely mastered them. You don't want to go sailing without knowing how to sail.

Target Audience: Home users - who are taking up a time-consuming process of re-installing Windows, manually installing essential applications, downloading windows updates, and tweaking their OS to perfection on every re-format.

Difficulty: Requires an intermediate experience of Mzft Windows and a basic knowledge of how batch commands function. Though batch scripts are briefly covered, it will be a good idea to brush up on your skills before starting.

Here's the download link>>>
 	Code:
 	*unattended.msfn.org/files/global/MSFNUnattendedPDF.zip 


Here's another unattended giude, i hope you'll enjoy  *www.project-os.org/forums/images/smilies/dirol.gif
 	Code:
 	*unattended.sourceforge.net/


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 8, 2008)

nice 1.
will check*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40a.gif


----------



## Indyan (Jan 8, 2008)

I remember digit had covered this topic sometime back.
Pretty handy if you reinstall windows every now and then.


----------



## amitgg (Jan 8, 2008)

Indyan said:


> I remember digit had covered this topic sometime back.
> Pretty handy if you reinstall windows every now and then.



why not use ghost etc. ?


----------



## Indyan (Jan 8, 2008)

amitgg said:


> why not use ghost etc. ?



Ghost creates a back up of existing system. This is not the same thing.
I have created my own xp cd which contains sp2+all ms updates+drivers for my computer+unattended, as I format my pc from time to time.


----------



## arunks (Jan 8, 2008)

But ghost is better than again installing windows evverytime...it saves time


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow


----------



## blueshift (Jan 9, 2008)

Good one.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 9, 2008)

use nlite


----------



## New (Jan 10, 2008)

^Can you tell me how to copy that image when the os is not booting itself? I have done my own xp customized cd looking msfn forum....I install every time from that cd.....


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 10, 2008)

If i use nero back it up for backing up my xp drive..... does it work like those HP recovery back up dvds which restore the partition to the earlier state in which we presrve it ????


----------

